# how many shrimps can you find?



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

hey guys lets see if you can find all the shrimps in the pic


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Counted 8 shrimps may be there are more but well camouflaged!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

11  that I can see


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

first i counted 9, then tried again because of Anna, and did see 11...


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

yup i see 11.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> 11  that I can see


good eye 
yup 11 shrimps
3 cherry
1 fire
2 crs
3 yellow
2 amano


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

*some more shrimps*

so this is my old tank with a mix of shrimps


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

man, they look so nice, i lovem!!

but werent you afraid of getting mutants?


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

*mutants????*



zfarsh said:


> man, they look so nice, i lovem!!
> 
> but werent you afraid of getting mutants?


hehehe that would be awesome if i did
have a shrimp that no one else has but it just simply cant happen with these guys.
besides this is was an old planted 5G setup lol that I manage to fit a whole lot of shrimp in it lol 
5 yellow
5 painted red
5 amano
10 red rili
5 green
5 blue jelly
100+ cherry

and then i wondered why i wasent getting babies hmmmmmm


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wow, all that in a 5g tank?? 

i can understand no breeding, cause of smaller space, but if they did, wouldnt the babies be all brown from the cherry type shrimps? Anyways, i am gonna send you a pm, need some advice from you.


----------

